# New Sentra...mods?(pics)



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

I just bought a 93 Sentra about a month ago. It's my first car :cheers: It's an automatic transmission... good condition...no major scratches or dents...pretty much all stock... dark red color... all power. I love the car, but, after a month of having it, i've been thinking about modifying it a little..with a new front bumper maybe a whole body kit... paint the center console n some other pieces..

These are the first few mods that i'd like to do..mostly external..becuz the exterior looks so plain to me. i'd also like to do a little interior work too. Engine mods will come later.

So I just got a few questions.

1. If im going to install a new front bumper..maybe side skirts too... what kind looks good on this model? I've seen the Drift ones on ebay..n a few skyline body kits for sentras. 

2. I was thinking about buying lowering springs...but then i thought if i were going to buy a body kit.. then lowered it... would i be kissing the speed bumps with my bumper a lot? should i do one or the other? (body kit..or lowering springs)..or can i do both?...or if im going for the kit..should i not lower it? The reason why I'd like it lowered is to give it the sporty type look i wanna go for in the end. I see lots of cars around my area that are slammed to the ground with body kits..but when they go over speed bumps.. they hit the bump diagonally so that they dont hit their front. It looks so aggravating. Plus we've got a lot of speed bumps in my subdivisioin.. n the roads out here aren't so great..lots of pot holes. 

3. Sound system... my sound sytem is all stock..with a tape player.. n rattling speakers. How does a decent system cost? I just want somethin nice to listen to when im cruisin to my college campus..somethin with good thuds n clarity. 

4. In your opinion, what should the first modifications be? My sentra is ALL stock.. very plain. I'm trying to go for a clean sports car look.

Here's a pic of my Sentra.. just to give u an idea of how it looks right now.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

Armilp said:


> I just bought a 93 Sentra about a month ago. It's my first car :cheers: It's an automatic transmission... good condition...no major scratches or dents...pretty much all stock... dark red color... all power. I love the car, but, after a month of having it, i've been thinking about modifying it a little..with a new front bumper maybe a whole body kit... paint the center console n some other pieces..
> 
> These are the first few mods that i'd like to do..mostly external..becuz the exterior looks so plain to me. i'd also like to do a little interior work too. Engine mods will come later.
> 
> ...


Sentra looks pretty good. If you are shooting for the "looks" not the performance, I would go with the body kit, there are a few good body kits that look good for the sentra

I personally feel you should get some new speakers and a deck first... everybody loves music


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i would say just keep the body stock/OEM and lower it on some nice B14 SE-R wheels.

btw: has the car ever been repainted?


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> i would say just keep the body stock/OEM and lower it on some nice B14 SE-R wheels.
> 
> btw: has the car ever been repainted?


Not sure... but i think the hood and trunk were replaced because the hood wiggles when i lift it up. n the trunk is a few milimeters back more than the rest of the back. Im not sure if it was painted though. I wax it a lot, and at night when i put her to sleep, and i see some dust or fingerprints, i sit there and wipe her down all night. I think it's the original paint though.

i'll think about keeping the body stock n lowering it..but, im not sure if that will make it look a little more aggressive. i'd like to look more like a sporty car..than a "father's car". My parents bought me this car, n the're going to get a tune up...add some tint because we fry in the car, and adding leather to the seats. I'll be paying for the body mods. B14 SE-R wheels... the stock wheels? whats the difference between those and my B13 stock wheels?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you sure it's a 93? it has a 91/92 grill on it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

since were pointing out these little things...you know youre missing a wiper arm, right?


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

sno said:


> you sure it's a 93? it has a 91/92 grill on it.


Whoa really??? Hmmm well, the papers show it as a 93. But, it might have a 91/92 grill on it because maybe it was added because the original was damaged. I think a couple doors on it were replaced..the hood..n the trunk lid. Because the gap n alignment is a little off on those parts. I'm pretty sure its a 93 though, the manual is 93 n the papers are 93.


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> since were pointing out these little things...you know youre missing a wiper arm, right?


haha yes. i'm actually going to replace the driver's side wiper because it's starting to rust n just buy a new set. There's some at the shop for 4 bux each.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Armilp said:


> Whoa really??? Hmmm well, the papers show it as a 93. But, it might have a 91/92 grill on it because maybe it was added because the original was damaged. I think a couple doors on it were replaced..the hood..n the trunk lid. Because the gap n alignment is a little off on those parts. I'm pretty sure its a 93 though, the manual is 93 n the papers are 93.


idk why someone would go through all the trouble of swapping the grills (you gotta change out the filler piece(s) below the grill and h.lights as well. :dunno:


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Also, the taillights are orange on the outside corners like a 91-92. Not on the inside more towards the license plate like a 93-94.


----------



## nhladky (Mar 10, 2005)

sno said:


> you sure it's a 93? it has a 91/92 grill on it.


Not true, I have a silver 93 XE Limited Ed that looks exactly like this vehicle less the spoiler, red paint and rims(I've got Nissan Hubcaps). Both my head light and tail light setups are the same. Only, my grill has silver trim, but otherwise the layout and shapes are identical. Perhaps he has a different trim level of a Limited ED? Just a thought.

As for your other questions, modding it or going stereo side. I installed a JVC Chamellion and it looks awesome in the dash, plus you can't tell there's anything there when I turn the car off so it's a good theft deterant. I have Clarion stock fronts and removed the rears with a 10" MTX Sub running on rear bridged deck power. It won't annoy the neighbors or blow out my kids eardrums, but it's enough to feel the bass when I really want to.

Body kits VS lowering springs. Well, honestly I don't see why not going with both, but it's up to your budget. My opinion is that if this car is lowered to it's performance max of 1.5", you'll find that it removes enough dead space in the wheel wells to make it look fairly competative. Not to mention, if anyone is trying to pull any crap with you in corners, you'll take them hands down. The right way to do this is a matter of opinion, I personally think performance springs with adjustable coil overs and shocks is the best way to lay out your suspension. It's not just for show, you'll really feel the ride difference, and your competitor will be jealous of what your suspension sleeper is hiding!  Here's a website for coilovers: http://www.ground-control-store.com/products/description.php/II=71
And another for some sweet shocks: http://www.prostreetonline.com/catalog/tokico_shocks/nissan.asp

As for mods to your exterior, if it looks better, it's more fun to show off, and you'll enjoy driving it more. I have my own personal favorite body mods for the B13, but it's your choice when there are so many to choose from! My favorite can be found by going to: http://www.extremedimensions.com/2637.html
There are more on this site than just this one, but it's just, not over agressive, while not looking un modded or in any way tame. 

And one last mod I'd highly recommend for a custom look but also adding increased functionality (and resolving the debate about your grill), is the Tsuru front end with crystal headlamps. Pretty easy mod as well, here's the link: http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3331

Hope you find those useful.


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks, those links helped. Yeah, i agree with you, it's more fun to drive when you've done something to the car, and it has a "look" to it. I changed my windshield washer spray things..from blue lights..to red, which looks way better. It was my first time actually doing something to the car. I know it's a little mod, and very simple, but, it's my first car, n putting work into it somehow pays off when you drive it around.

Actually, an aunt of mine had her corner lights changed so instead of white..its blue lights. Slowly but surely, i'll do little things to enhance it's body n interior. Thanx


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 25, 2005)

is this car in the philippines?


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

littlebadboy said:


> is this car in the philippines?


Yeah it is. I see you're from da PI too. There's lots of cars like this around, i hate it when i see others around, especialyl when they look just like mine. Hopefully, i can fix this one up to be the best lookin Sentra here in the PI


----------

